# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 3015 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*







3015 grafts FUE extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.

Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, lateral slit_




348 single grafts

559 double grafts

2108 multiple grafts







*BEFORE THE OPERATION*





















*OPERATION*





















*1 MONTH*




















*3 MONTHS*




















*6 MONTHS*


















*12 MONTHS*













.

----------


## Jazz1

Wow, your work is amazing and great prices for people who can afford you, some my friends will be consulting you aswell as they happy to afford your prices.

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

> Wow, your work is amazing and great prices for people who can afford you, some my friends will be consulting you aswell as they happy to afford your prices.


 Thank you very much for your appreciation!

----------

